# My new viv...



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. I wanted to say thanks for all the amazing posts about construction, I pulled a ton of resources off the site for my new vivarium. I used a combination of a couple methods and then did a little of my own.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

I started the project with 3 different size pieces of PVC I had laying next to the shed. I heated them using our propane BBQ. Once they were really soft I bent and twisted them into the shapes I was going for. The first was the most difficult. The pipes are really hot so I used thick water soaked gloves. Once I had them where I wanted I dipped them in a bucket of cold water freezing them in place. Each additional piece was just formed around the prior piece.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

Once the two PVC trees were completed they were coating in tinted drylok. I used about 10 different color blends to get the look I was going for. While I was waiting for them to dry I drilled two holes in the back of the Exo-Terra. The holes were 1 3/8" because I was going to be using 1/2" bulkheads. The drilling was far more simple then I expected. I bought a rigid glass/ceramic/granite hole saw from Home Depot. I used a piece of rope taped to the glass to create a well. I had a hose running the entire time keeping the glass from getting to hot. I used a cordless drill and never applied any pressure downwards, I just held it in place. Each hole took two to three minutes. I then installed the bulkheads. After the trees dried for a couple days I began foaming them in place.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

I forgot a set. While the trees were drying I took a can of Great Stuff foam and made a bunch of foam balls on wax paper. In the middle of each ball I put a regular bendy straw with the bendy part just sticking out the bottom so I could direct them while I foamed them in place. I did this so each one would have a place to let water out. I let them sit overnight to cure. In the morning I carved them into pots to be foamed into the background. Once everything was foamed in I let it sit for a couple days to make sure the foam was good and cured. I came back and began carving all the background. At the top of the tank I had made a rather large thick section of foam to create a small pond where the water will be returned to the tank. I sculpted it so it would be shallow and would overflow in three areas creating the water feature in the back. I debated making it tight to the top with little hole to let the water out but opted to open it up so frogs could easily get in and out. I also carved two additional pools down the background for water to accumulate but not be deeper then 3/8". I coated the areas that would have water flowing regularly with Drylok. I let that dry and then water tested the tank. I was really glad I did this before I added the silicon and substrate because I had to make several adjustments to get the flow rates I was looking for. Once I had what I was looking for I flipped the tank upside down so all the water could drain out and let it dry in the sun for another couple days. I spread silicon over the drylock where the water would be flowing and then sprinkled different size pebbles and sand. Next I mixed equal parts sphagnum moss, peat moss and coconut bedding. I covered the remaining background with GE Silicon II and then more of the bedding. It took a few days and several coats to get the coverage needed to completely cover the background. I also went back through and added some of the mix to the sand and pebbles to break it up a little bit. I am in the process of ordering plants now and will post more pics once I have it planted.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice looking trees there. i was going to make pvc branches and vines but then just copped out and cut shaded limbs off of cedars for that instant jungle look.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job with the pvc and nice color, I used pvc as well for my viv and it was not easy. I had to change it 2 or 3 times before it looked okey.


----------



## MrMonterrubio (Sep 29, 2011)

Holly crap!

Those roots look awesome. 

Great skills!

Just dont over plant the tank. That would hide your amazing job with the roots.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I tried the tree root thing with silicone and coco fiber, mine looks like s*!# next to yours, I've got to try some dryloc.
Nice
Brian


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

Brian, I think your roots are great. I really debated using the silicone method because I really do like the look and how it helps keep up the humidity.


----------



## batrachotoxin (Oct 26, 2011)

Those are the best looking viv roots I have ever seen. Nice

To those contemplating copying this method (like me)...just a word of warning; burning PVC creates a very, very toxic chemical called Phosgene, and the 3M dust masks will NOT help for phosgene. Just an FYI.

Once again, awesome roots and I am now trying to decide how to do this in the Idaho winter with freezing outside temps and my BBQ now put away inside the garage.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

those are some of the best roots i've ever seen


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

To those contemplating copying this method (like me)...just a word of warning; burning PVC creates a very, very toxic chemical called Phosgene, and the 3M dust masks will NOT help for phosgene. Just an FYI.

Thank you for the heads up about burning the PVC. I did mine out in the backyard so hopefully it won't kill me! Ha. 

Anyways, as the build progressed I learned a trick to keep from burning the pipe. I turned the right and left burners on high and left the center burner off. I used a pair of vise grips on each side to hold the lid open 1-2". This allowed the grill to reach about 450 degrees. I would then slide the pipe over the burner that was off and it would keep from burning. After a couple minutes it would be like a rubbery limp noodle. Hope it helps and good luck on your build!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i always thought that burning pvc produced dioxin. either way its not something you want to inhale.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

For the base I used 2-3 inches of hydroton covered with fiberglass window screen and topped with a thin layer of gravel. Around the edges I put a layer of sphagnum moss and I will be covering the bottom with oak leaves. There is low area in the middle to make a shallow pool once I add water. I'm waiting on a stand from Amazon to add the water and hopefully this week I will get the rest of the plants I ordered.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm getting ready to do a 29 build and was interested in the pvc method, but I was wondering did you put drylok over the pvc/GS foam or did you cover it in silicone or grout first? I've read so many threads on this and some people sand the pvc and then apply grout and drylok; I'm looking for a method that doesn't involve grout and curing to get the pH right.


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

I am sorry about the delayed response. I responded when you asked the question but I must not have sent it because it isn't showing.

I used a combination of both methods. I bent all the PVC and then coated it with a mixture or Drylok and Eco-earth. It took a little trial and error but I found making the mix more like a paste and dabbing it on worked the best. A word of caution; if the Drylok is applied very thick it doesn't really set up so take your time and do lots of thin coats. I would put on a layer and then set it in the sun for a couple hours and then do another coat.

Once I had the trees painted and detailed like I wanted I used Great Stuff to install them in the tank. I also did several layers of the foam to get my desired shape. I would make a layer, let it cure overnight, shape it, and do it again. Eventually I had what I was looking for and then covered it with the silicon and peat/eco-earth/moss blend. I just put the silicon right up to the edge of the PVC. At first I was really concerned about getting it on the tree but then just went with it.

Hope it helps!


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is the finished tank. All I'm waiting on is the stand which I hope to receive tomorrow.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Your roots look great,about burning pvc,I use a heat gun and there is no chemical toxin released.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Super job!!!!

P.S. Can you post the pics bigger?


----------

